# End of journey



## Loneforce

You guys have probably wondered why I really haven't been active the past week. Well I have been working with Ginger trying to get her to Eat, or even get up and be more active. She kept giving me the look for a while now. I realized this after taking her to the vet yesterday, and finding out she has Cancer and her kidneys are not working anymore. I felt instead of putting her through 3 shots a week and watching her slowly die, I would do the humane thing for her. It was a tough decision, and I have had second thoughts all day. But I just don't want to put her through that. I love her so much. I know she has missed Taz for a year, and now they can be together again. ....In loving memory of my beautiful girl Ginger. I will see you again someday.....Rest in peace now.


----------



## Shade

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Ginger


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Loneforce I am so sorry.You gave her the gift of no pain and the abilityto watch and guard you from where she can run and be free. It is the hardest yet kindest thing you can do. Run free sweet Ginger run free. Take care of yourself Loneforce.


----------



## GatorBytes

RIP beautiful Ginger, nuzzle up close to Taz, he will show you the way

:hugs:for you Jerry


----------



## shepherdmom

I am so very sorry.


----------



## JohnD

So sad but you did the best you could do..
You loved her and did what was best for her!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

So sorry, cling to your wonderful memories to help you through this. Untill you meet again at the bridge, run free beautiful girl, run free. :rip:


----------



## BellaLuna

So very sorry for your loss my condolences :rip: Ginger


----------



## Bear GSD

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace sweet Ginger, now you can play with Taz forever.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

RIP Ginger


----------



## msvette2u

You did the best thing for Ginger, I'm sorry because I know it hurts so much :hugs:
RIP pretty girl...


----------



## Loneforce

Thank you very much for all your thoughts...You guys and gals have helped me get through alot of hard times last year and this year. Again...Thank you very much. Jerry & Jonas


----------



## Bear GSD

I know it's very hard for you, but I hope Jonas is doing ok as well. It must be hard for him too  Big hugs to both of you!


----------



## Lilie

Run free, Ginger and find those who've left before you. Big hugs to you Jerry.


----------



## Sunflowers

Run free with Taz, sweet girl. I am so sorry, Jerry.


----------



## gsdlover91

So sorry about your loss, Jerry. Rest in doggie paradise ginger!  You made the best choice for her. Her and taz are watching over you and Jonas, and will be waiting for you guys. I hope you and Jonas are doing okay. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wetdog

I'm sorry you've lost Ginger. 

The circle with be unbroken, bye and bye Lord, bye and bye.


----------



## zivagirl

Oh, Loneforce! I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## NancyJ

I am so sorry for your loss.......I think the gift of relasing them is the best gift you can give when you get to this point. <<hugs>>


----------



## hattifattener

oh...
it's always devastating when they leave us.
R.I.P. Ginger.


----------



## KZoppa

I'm so sorry. RIP Ginger. Run free and healthy once more at the bridge with Taz.


----------



## Loneforce

I wanted to put a better picture here to show how beautiful she was. I take really crappy pictures. and now that my whole old pack is gone, I am regretting it  I am not sure why, but for some reason this was a tough day at work. With me not giving my morning hug to Ginger, and seeing Jonas looking around for her. It hit me hard. Yea I know people think "oh come on its only a dog" But it isn't that easy to think that way when your whole life is your dogs. anyways enough of my whinning  here is a clearer picture....and Thanks again for all the kind words for my loss, it has helped me alot.


----------



## readaboutdogs

I'm so sorry to read of your loss. She is so pretty. They are our hearts.


----------



## LifeofRiley

So sorry for your loss! She was a beauty! It is always so hard when they pass. All of us here understand your pain right now!


----------



## selzer

I am sorry. She was a beauty. You did the right thing.


----------



## Jag

I never look on here, too hard. However, I had to this time. She is beautiful! I'd have done the very same thing, even though it's so hard. They just don't understand. Run free with Taz, Ginger, I'm sure you're happy to feel well and run again with your friend. I'm so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Shaolin

RIP, Ginger. My heart goes out to you and your remaining pup. May she run free at the bridge, happy and healthy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Loneforce I think that losing a best friend/ best roomate possible is difficult whether that individual had fur or not.Ginger was a beautiful and sweet friend and a love.It is not a quick jouney grieving and they are worth it. I know I was still was saying Bye babies every morning even though Daisy was gone. I think it hits in waves of sadness some small and others overtake you. It gets better . Pictures and telling stories have helped me. 
Maggi


----------



## wolfstraum

You did what was best for her, regardless of the cost to you...that is what loving them is about....:rip: Ginger

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


Lee


----------



## jen1982

Very sorry for your loss. Beautiful girl. RIP Ginger.


----------



## Stosh

What a beautiful girl! She knew she was well-loved. I'm so sorry you lost her but hopefully you can share your love for her with another lucky girl someday.


----------



## Loneforce

*The tribute*


----------



## GatorBytes

Oh......very sweet, and great music choice


----------



## Carriesue

I didn't see this, I'm so sorry.  She's a beautiful girl, if you have any pictures you want to send me to edit or do anything with please feel free!


----------



## RocketDog

I'm so sorry. Hard days right now. Hang in there.


----------



## elsie

:hugs: May you have peace with your decission to release her from her broken shell, and be comforted by others who have done the same.


----------



## Fade2Black

Sorry for your loss. RIP Ginger....


----------



## sitstay

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## NancyJ

What a sweet tribute. I have always loved that song too...........


----------



## Loneforce

*Updated*

It has been 1 year since I lost my gentle shy girl. She is very missed, as I think about her every day. I am hoping her, Taz , and Princess are hanging out together playing tug and chewing on bones as they used to do. It is amazing how much these animals can change your life. Me and Jonas miss you a lot Ginger, you will forever be in our thoughts...


----------



## GatorBytes

I played the montage again...so sweet. You can just apply the words to the song and see how the pic's fit. Very nicely done.

Ginger, was a very lucky dog to have you.


----------



## blehmannwa

Thank you for your lovely tribute. Anniversaries are hard.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am so very very sorry for your loss


----------



## doggiedad

sorry for your loss.


----------



## mydogs

I am sorry for your loss. They are never here long enough


----------



## RiverDan

Sorry for your loss. Try not to second guess yourself, too much. I know that's easy to say.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad

RIP sweet Ginger...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Loneforce its so hard to lose the one of kind friends these pups become. You have preserved Ginger's memory and Im sure she,Taz and Princess are together watching Jonas and you always.


----------



## wolfstraum

The biggest test of your love is to take their pain away, causing yourself untold grief and pain......

:rip: Ginger

I am so sorry....

Lee


----------



## Mary Beth

I am so very sorry. As my vet told me when it had come time for my husky - "this is the last thing you can do for her - spare her needless suffering". May the memories of your beautiful Ginger comfort you.


----------



## Chip18

Sorry for your loss, worst part of having a dog, is losing your buddy on life's journey!


----------



## DobbyDad

Chip18 said:


> Sorry for your loss, worst part of having a dog, is losing your buddy on life's journey!


It's not the worst part. It's the only bad part. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tottie86

I am very sorry for your loss. You did such a amazing thing for her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

It has been 2 years ago now, and it still feels like it was yesterday. I still sit around thinking sometimes the what ifs, and should of, could of, would of's. Then I remember the huge mass she had inside, and how she wouldn't eat anymore. I did not want her to suffer, she was my shy gentle girl. I hope all 3 of my lost spirits are hanging around together, and still get along. Rest in Peace Ginger... Me and Jonas miss you every day.


----------



## RZZNSTR

My deepest condolences on your loss! This is never easy! 
Best regards,


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Loneforce I understand your feelings and just having lost my second shepherd to those dreaded tomors I understand. I imagine your three being together watching over you and Jonas.Maybe Daisy and Chevy join them sometimes and they all have bones together.


----------



## Loneforce

I don't mean to keep bringing these back up. I just do it for remembrance of my lost ones. I figure it is better then making another new one up each year.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Loneforce said:


> I don't mean to keep bringing these back up. I just do it for remembrance of my lost ones. I figure it is better then making another new one up each year.


Its a good thing to remember and I for one and probably everyone who has lost a companion knows the need to remember. I personally do the same.


----------



## Ruger Monster

So very sorry. :hugs:
RIP Ginger.


----------



## Jake and Elwood

So sorry you had to say goodbye to your sweet Ginger.I hope your memories of Ginger and Taz help ease your pain. R.I.P Ginger.?


----------



## Bear GSD

I know how you feel Loneforce. It's been three years since I lost my girl and not a week goes by that I don't think about her. Hugs to you!


----------



## kelbonc

I am so sorry. I hope that those special memories of Ginger will help with the pain of missing her. It is not easy. Take care. :hug:


----------



## Loneforce

*3 years gone now*

Well I feel like total crap  I missed Gingers Memorial day by one day. I hope you forgive me girl. Rest in peace. I am always thinking of you daily ....


----------



## Mary Beth

Please don't be so hard on yourself- you think of her everyday and not just on the memorial day.


----------



## dogma13

So sorry for your loss.Ginger is at peace now.


----------



## NormanF

I know how you feel.

I tried to get my girl to eat and there is a point where you have done all you humanely can do.

Ginger will find peace on the Rainbow Bridge. And you will see her and Taz again someday.

The memories will always be with you and your dogs were a special part of your life.

When we're grieving as time goes on, we realize that time was always the best days of our lives.

My condolences on your loss. Ginger, RIP!


----------

